
Amazon staff said to be taking bribes to leak data - oonis
https://www.grahamcluley.com/amazon-staff-said-to-be-taking-bribes-to-leak-data/
======
shiftpgdn
Why is this a surprise? They treat their staff at all levels notoriously
poorly. If your workers have no emotional investment in your company you
shouldn't be shocked when they start doing subversive things.

~~~
praneshp
Does a typical contract say you can leak data if your company doesn't treat
you well?

~~~
ergothus
The above comment indicates lack of surprise. Are you surprised unhappy
workers will do illegal/immoral things, _even when the contract says
otherwise_?

Expecting people who feel cheated or abused to behave accordingly is not a
judgment over whether their feelings are accurate, fair, or their reactions
are justified. It's just saying you aren't surprised.

~~~
praneshp
Immoral is fine, I'm not too surprised. People who do immoral things are
immoral, and the company not treating you well is just an excuse.

I'm surprised one would do illegal things though, especially knowing it's
illegal.

~~~
lovich
The entire United States is founded on illegal activity. Many unicorns
currently got to their state by illegal activity (ex.AirBnB,Uber). The police
constantly break the law. There are so many laws that the government has
failed to be able to count them, and it is estimated that everyone breaks
several laws a day.

Why are you surprised that anyone would break the law? Especially when it's in
their interest at the expense of an entity that harms them through it's own
illegal actions

Edit:the illegal activity that the united states is founded on that I
referenced would be the Revolutionary War and the activities leading up to it
like the Boston Tea Party. It was not legal from the British government's laws
which they we're bound to until achieving independence

~~~
edcastano
...not to mention murdering Native Americans and taking their land. Surely
that was illegal (not to mention immoral) from the Native American point of of
view. I agree with your point that the entire US is founded on illegal
activity. It's "might makes right" applied to the logical limit.

~~~
lovich
When you come down to it, everything everyone owns has some basis in violence
and might mskes right. The onky exception is if you can show an unbroken line
of possession of an asset from your current ownership back through your
ancestors to the the first ancestor that was more than an unthinking animal.

Every other piece of ownership ends up with someone using violence or theft to
take something from someone else, and then pass it to their descendents

------
mc32
This was covered a few weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17999282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17999282)

